# Snow foam advice please



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Snow foam advice please!

Decided I'm going to get me a snow foam attachment. I've already got a Karcher pressure washer and so the two items I've seen are:

1) the Karcher specific attachment at £18 (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KARCHER-FOAM-LANC ... 602wt_1165) or: 
2) Autobrite attachment at £45 (http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/index ... _lance.jpg)

Given I'm not wanting it for day in day out use as it'll be only used at most once a week is it really justified spending 2.5 times as much on the autobrite? Unless the Autobrite specifically makes a better foam I think I'll go for the Karcher one.

Also - do I need to use a specific snow foam mixture or can I use a diluted car shampoo? Any good recommendations here?

Comments appreciated


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I have the Karcher one and I'm more than pleased with it. 

Granted it won't stand up the abuse that the meatl and brass one will, but for my occasional DIY use it's fine. 

Josh


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Reading on DW there seems to be two divided opinions. Some people think it's fine for the job of a pre wash, others saying that the foam isn't thick enough to do a proper job.

Surely if it get's something onto the car which is in warm water then it should help. Just want something which will loosen the caked on stuff. Either way, actually think both products are overpriced. One a bit of high grade platic, the other a brass nozzle with a £1 plastic bottle underneath!

Might give the Karcher a go unless I can find a brass one for cheaper than £45...


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi,

I have the Karcher attachment and it is OK, unfortunately the foam isn't very thick but it does do the job for me.

Mike.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Karcher attachment and it is OK, unfortunately the foam isn't very thick but it does do the job for me.
> 
> Mike.


Can I ask what you use to produce the foam? Surely this has an effect also? I've read some people using their shampoo diluted although surely using a specific 'snow-foam' in the attachment might make a thicker foam?


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Karcher attachment with my shampoo in it. comes out ok, leave it for a while and then rinse off. wash properly then=winner.

You Shouldnt let the car get that dirty anyway :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I have used both with a Karcher power washer. The Autobright is way better than the Karcher unit, don't waste £18 get the Autobright. The foam is a much thicker and clings better than the Karcher and the bottle is about twice the size so you you can do the whole car with out having to re fill it. You need to use a real snow foam shampoo too for the best results, it foams up better and you use less of it because its stronger.

Kevin


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I use 3 caps of DODO BTBM and fill the rest with warm water for a decent pre wash..

If I'm doing a full detail, then I will use, Bult Hamber Autowash, APC, Degreaser and Shampoo, this comes out like shaving foam..

The proper HD Lances are far far superior to the junk manufactures such as Karcher and Nilfisk provide..

You can adjust the amount of foam that's produced, as well the fan span ( if that makes sense )..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Can someone please explain what the snow foam does? Can I expect tar spot, dead fly and road crap removal without having to use a mitt?

Cheers guys

Rich


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Can someone please explain what the snow foam does? Can I expect tar spot, dead fly and road crap removal without having to use a mitt?


Snow foam is a non contact pre-wash. It won't get you car as clean as when you've washed it with your wash mit and shampoo, but it's not supposed to. It gets as much dirt off your cas as possible with touching it so that when you do wash it, there won't be so much debris likely to cause swirl marks etc. I've used it for a couple of years now and swear by it. My wash mitt doesn't get dirty at all after foaming first. It will help with flies and road crap, but tar needs specialist removers.

As for the Karcher unit, it is rubbish. You may think it does the job OK until you use a decent one. You will wonder why you didn't get one in the first place (as I did!)


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got the Autobrite Lance and bought the Karcher one for my brother. In my opinion, the Karcher sucks. The foam with the Autobrite 10 times better.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep the Karcher Lance doesn't even compare!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Can someone please explain what the snow foam does? Can I expect tar spot, dead fly and road crap removal without having to use a mitt?
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> Rich


Next to nowt apart from look good


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.

Think I'll give the Karcher a go still. I appreciate it won't give as thick a foam and the bottle is smaller than the 'professional' lances. But&#8230; All I want is to soak the car in a warm soapy shampoey solution which will lift some of the caked on muck prior to a rinse, I also don't mind walking 5m to a tap to refill if needed.

I'm not all that bothered about a car that looks like I've taken a can of gilette to it. I'm sure the Karcher will do the job fine without the 'wow look at all that foam' effect...


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Just seen Halfords have a 3 for 2 on cleaning products at the mo.

Do you think putting the AG pressure washer shampoo (http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... 65569#dtab) would be a better bet than sticking the syrup like Megs Gold Class which I currently use?

If not - anything else on the shelves in Halfords worth a try in the lance? Perhaps the zymol (http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... &width=800)


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I use snow foam bought off the internet (can't remember where). I do also have AG stuff but don't really use it.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I use This foam.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Smeds said:


> I use This foam.


That's the one.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

The important thing about Snow Foam is that it sticks so that the grime gets a good soak so it washes off before you start attacking the car with sponges or mitts. The stuff that comes out of the Karcher is just not thick enough and drops off, so that the car dries so you may as well just soak it with water its has about the same effect.

Still you pays your money and ........

Kevin


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Just been on the Karcher website and they offer three different foam lances. Everyone seems to sell the small 0,3l bottle although they do a 0.6 and a 1l bottle, both of which seem to have nozzle to adjust the foam thickness. Going to try and get me a 0.6l one although can't see anywhere that sells one yet!

http://www.karcher.de/uk/Products/Home_ ... CCESSORIES

Can anyone tell me whether or not the 0.3l is big enough to do a whole car in? It just looks so small! I bought one last night and will take it back if I can get one of the bigger models.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Mine is about a litre and I use about a quarter of that for the whole car.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> Just been on the Karcher website and they offer three different foam lances. Everyone seems to sell the small 0,3l bottle although they do a 0.6 and a 1l bottle, both of which seem to have nozzle to adjust the foam thickness. Going to try and get me a 0.6l one although can't see anywhere that sells one yet!
> 
> http://www.karcher.de/uk/Products/Home_ ... CCESSORIES
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether or not the 0.3l is big enough to do a whole car in? It just looks so small! I bought one last night and will take it back if I can get one of the bigger models.


The link didn't work for me, but I find the karcher Lances don't give anywhere near enough foam.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

This is the Karcher 1L one - http://www.karcher.de/uk/Products/Home_ ... Foam+lance

And the 0.6L one - http://www.karcher.de/uk/Products/Home_ ... zzle+0,6+l

The two above ones have foam mix adjusters although the one below doesn't&#8230; Shame I can't find anyone who sells either of the above!

I've bought this mini one for the time being! - http://www.karcher.de/uk/Products/Home_ ... zzle+0,3+l


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

A pic of my car with foam, from today. 
Also, the foam is only half it. You will get the most from it if you have used a good wax, so when you come to wash it the foam will cut through the dirt to the wax and give a better final result.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

If I were you I'd have a word with the council about seagull control in your area :roll:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> If I were you I'd have a word with the council about seagull control in your area :roll:


That's Gloucester for you!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Smeds - what's in the lance there? Just shampoo or a specific snow foam?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Smeds - what's in the lance there? Just shampoo or a specific snow foam?


It's this.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Smeds said:


> MrHooky said:
> 
> 
> > Smeds - what's in the lance there? Just shampoo or a specific snow foam?
> ...


Ah yes I saw your link further up. Think I'm going to see how the Megs G Class performs then see if it's worth buying a specific snow foam...


----------

